# Field Duck Hunting



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys. I have solely hunted ducks over water my entire life and am looking to do some dry field hunting over plowed fields and rice stubble this winter. Can someone give me the low down on this compare to water hunting?

Thanks.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You will want a nice low profile layout blind. One that folds up so you can carry it in on walk-ins. Make sure you stubble it in very well that's the most important thing other then being on the "X". Dig your blind down if you can in the fields to knock down the profile. Don't set up on crown of hill it will silhouette your blind more. Fog your blind lightly with spray paint or mud it with some mud and water to knock down the shine that comes on the camo. 
Next you will want field style decoys. Full bodied, silhouette, or sillosock. If you hunt both ducks and geese most times you can kill ducks right in your goose decoys. If aren't hunting geese then go with ducks only then. Silhouettes are light and easy to pack in and make a great filler around your blinds. 
One thing I have for shells and gear is a blind bag. You can pack it full of all the things you will need(shells,camera, tp, batteries, etc.) to bring with and most are waterproof. 
After that just set up the decoys like you see the birds in the field and play the wind just like on water leaving pockets. Movement always helps as well. Mojos, flags, anything like that can help out. 
Pay attention to fields around roost water especially when cold fronts are coming in. They will hit the fields hard to feed up. 
That should be a good start.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

And don't forget to secure permission to be on the land. A plat book will help you out a lot.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I got a blind at the end of last season so that's under control. How many mojos are you guys running? Also, I've heard of people swear by the remote systems so they can turn them off as ducks finish.

Thanks.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I think 2 mojos is about perfect and I run remotes. I only shut them off when geese are coming in never when ducks are about to land. At that time I am shooting the ducks not looking for my remotes.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

field hunting> then water hunting


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

It seems really fun. Have hunted flooded rice fields up until now but want to give dry land a try too.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Wingmaster said:


> I think 2 mojos is about perfect and I run remotes. I only shut them off when geese are coming in never when ducks are about to land. At that time I am shooting the ducks not looking for my remotes.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: DIDO!!!!


----------

